# Electric jack



## ndevans2 (Jun 12, 2010)

Camping season is finally at our door!! Our electric jack needs to be replaced as the gears are no longer friends with their teeth. Do any of you have any recommendations or warnings about make and models? Thanks so much for your time.
Nate


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't know much but think they're a great invention and love ours. With that said we put a 2500 lb unit on ours, don't remember the brand but it's one of Camping Worlds more popular jacks. While it has worked pretty well if I had to buy again I would go with a 3,000 lb unit. I also use rather big blocks so that it doesn't extend too far. I should say to that our bumper pull toy hauler has a tongue weight around 1,100 lbs whereas if your trailer has a significantly less tongue weight a lighter jack may be fine.


----------



## ndevans2 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for the response Gerry. I am suprised at the lack of/or contradicting reviews I seem to find. Usually with reviews you can draw a conclusion from looking on several different sights but this time it just seems to bring confusion! What one site lists as the best the next site says they are very problematic. I really hate jumping in blind, I think I am going to call a couple local shops and ask for suggestions, I will let you know how I turn out.
Nate


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

Overall I think they are pretty reliable but I would go with something from a reputable dealer or a brand many use without problems. It would be a good idea I think to load your trailer as you intend to use it and weigh the tongue to know what you need to lift then get one maybe 50% bigger or more. I'll be gone for a few weeks but post and I'll find it, Gerry


----------



## bobvaughn (Sep 26, 2008)

*24" shaft travel*

After having a couple of failures with electric jacks that had the standard 18" travel I went with one that had 24" travel.....On level sites the 18 was fine but we started having trouble when we camped in the hills and mountains of NC & TN. I started carrying a spare which I did after I drove thru a driving monsoon of a rain storm on I-40 in TN then got to the campground and when I pressed the lift switch it shorted out, and of course the front had to be raised a lot to get level and that was a chore. So I started carrying a spare....Which I just installed on my neighbor's brand new camper. As I no longer needed it because I traded up to a 5th wheel.....:thumbup1:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Just pick one that exceeds what you need. Don't go too far over or you'll be paying more for what you don't need. Pick the highest numbers and match that. For example if your trailer weighs 1,000 lbs at the tongue go higher than that, not exact. You'll want some margin just to provide some safety, but there's no reason to pick say a 3,000 lb capable because that's way over board unless it's the next size up. Then I'd look for another brand with more options, say 1,200lbs.


----------



## ndevans2 (Jun 12, 2010)

I decided to go with a Barker 3000 after a lot of calling around to different RV centers and all I could find out was "this is what we carry and I don't think people have had any problems". I finally talked to a gentleman who listed the ones he has sold through the years and his opinion was Barker and anotherone which the name slips my mind right now but I do know that the price was about 4 times what I paid! I searched around and the average price was about $220 or so (plus $25 shipping) and I got mine from an outdoors store on Ebay. They have a regular store and sell on ebay to help with sales, $190 with free shipping! So far after 2 trips I am very pleased. It has plenty of power and the travel speed is pretty good, Just wish they would have put a bigger light on for night hook-ups. I had looked at Ultra Fab 3000 but had been told you can't get your tailgate open while hooked up. Hope this helps anyone who is looking and thanks so much for your insight.
Nate


----------

